# Pomps, pomps, and more pomps!



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a chance to take my dad out this morning, so we decided to hit the beach. We went past portofino and scouted around. The spot we finally settled on was an area where the channel was funneled/squeezed between a shore point and a bend in the sandbar. First cast, 13" pomp. I started gathering some fleas, when dad sighted another pomp, presented a bait, BAM! 2 pomps. About 30 minutes passed and dad hooked a nice fish. My rod closest to him bows up, and then the next rod in the line goes off. That's the kind of chaos I love about pomp fishing. We landed all 3 pomps and hi-fived. MY dad doesn't get out too much, and he was grinning like a kid-AWESOME! We set out our baits again and proceeded to get bit every 10-15 minutes until we left. We only kept 6 fish between us, but we released 4 or 5 more. Just as we were packing up a pod of bobo's came in close(within 20 yards of shore) busting bait. We fired a couple of jigs into the fray but no takers. No matter-the day was great by any measure. The fish were caught on fresh shrimp and live fleas(1 on a jig), and we fished from 9:30-11:45. The afternoon bite should be strong, and maybe tomorrow morning before the front. Basically, get out there and catch some if you can. Dad kept 2 fish(16.5" and 15.75") and here are mine (all 13-15")










Tight lines,

Jason Purdy


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

What a difference a day makes. We were out there ysterday right around the same spot where you are talking about. And we couldn't get anything to steal our bait. 

Great report.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice catch!good for you, takingyour dad...looks like you guys shared some quality time spent fishing...


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Good catch I wish I was back at the beach


----------



## deedau89 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds like you and your dad had a great day. I hope him and your mom or doing ok. Still would like to catch-up with you and him with my boys for some pomp fishing one day.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats

Sharing a trip like that with a Father or Son....makes it complete.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice mess of fish:clap


----------

